# Rosebuds Kidding Thread/ She *Kidded*!!!!!!!



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

This is Rosebud and she'll be a yearling FF almost a 2year old FF. I had to put her in with the buck a couple of times before she took. I had such a hard time that I just penned her with the buck, because I wanted her to have kids! Before I did that though, she took on her last bred date :roll: but I didn't write down right away  so then I forgot what day I put her in with him! So, I don't know her due date :veryangry: Anyway, I think she's due between 10-21 of may, I'm thinking the 15th is her day.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread/ Due May?*

Oh my! She's already deep and wide with a good udder going, especially for a ff. I'll guess trips. :dance:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread/ Due May?*

Thanks, I'm getting excited about her udder and I can't wait to see what it will look like full.

She is deep, but I don't think she is very wide in person lol my buck is wider then her when he's full of hay! I am hoping for small twins though, because she is a narrow doe and I don't think a large single would not go over very well.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread/ Nursing off her self?*

One side of Rosebuds udder is slightly smaller and the teat on that side looks a little deflated. Do you think she could be suck on that teat? I have never seen her doing it, but she is usually always in her pen because the weather has been bad.


----------



## diamondbgoatranch (Apr 21, 2011)

*Nursing emergency*

my father in law raises colored boer goats and we have a nanny that has just kid about 5 days ago. The problem we are having, we have never had before, the nannys udders filled up to the point that her udders are dragging the ground we have milked one side down some but the other is chaffed do to her walking and is becoming raw and open. Is there any quick method you could suggest we try to get that udder to go down tremendously? 
thanks


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread/ Nursing off her self?*

Here's Rosebud today, sorry about the poor pictures. Her tail head seems to have risen and she looks like the kid(s) may have dropped. I have never been really good at telling when the kid(s) have dropped.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread/ around day 130?*

I don't "think" rosebud will go past the 12th she looks really sunken in and is just me or is her udder starting fill? Not fill as they would 48 hours before kidding, but getting ready for that final, fast last minute fill.

The pictures don't really show how sunken in she looks and keep in mind she has a hay belly in these pictures


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread/ around day 130?*

Oh she is getting bigger.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread/ around day 130?*

Well, she's passing the 12th, but maybe she'll go this weekend :thumbup: 
This weekend will either be day 150 or 145 and she started udder development around the 15th of March, so theres a good chance she'll kid soon :leap: Also, she didn't want to get up when I took these pictures, another good sign. :wink: 
I notice that within a couple of days from kidding my does look really heavy don't want/ can't get on the milk stand and lay around a lot more.
Anyway, her ligs. are still hard but they feel like there beginning to soft just a little. She been having discharge for about a month and she's getting bigger of course :cake: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread/She's Getting Closer*

She looks like a different goat with her haircut!

Her udder is growing, and I bet you'll see it double in size within the next few days.....I think theres 2 in there!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread/She's Getting Closer*

Yes, she does. I hate how they first look after a shave, I did my buck too and I feel like I got a new buck. He looks so different, its the first time I shaved him since I got him, 3 years ago!
I hope she's carrying 2, I don't think she could handle a large single. She feels like there's two anyway


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread/She's Getting Closer*

*Update*
Rosebud has been doing some stretching, to get the kids in position, since late thursday night. Her ligaments were nice and hard this morning, now they are getting soft really fast  I'm betting on kids tomorrow :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread ***Update****

Getting close!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Rosebuds Kidding Thread ***Update****

Rosebud kidded around 5:00 today! She had twins :kidred: :kidblue: the doeling has blue eyes and the buckling has brown which I thought was odd because rosebud has blue and so does my buck. :scratch: 
The birth was a fairly quick with no problems at all, Yay! Rosebud just continues to amaze me...Let me start with her udder, it turn out to be way better then her dam's and half sister. Who have no foreudder, their rear and side attachments aren't very strong either. Rosebuds udder, though is far from perfect, has much better attachments and foreudder, her capacity is also better. Rosebud was also a bottle baby, so I was worried that she would reject her kids, but to my delight she is an excellent mother  Another thing that surprised me was, I thought for sure she would be a screamer but she hardly made a sound :shocked:

I do have a question, right before where her milk vein meets her foreudder it was sagging is that normal? Is her milk just coming in so fast that it is building up do you think? I attached a picture of it below.

The buckling is the bigger and darker one. I think the buckling has moon spots  He really is a pretty boy its ashame he's not buck quality. I'll have to post some fluffy pictures tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such an easy delivery!! Cute babies!
I've never seen anything like that...I'm puzzled?


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

:clap: Good job Rosebud!!!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I just checked on them for the night and they have eaten quite a bit the little piggies :cake: :greengrin: Rosebuds udder has gone down and the weird sagging is gone. Hopefully it won't come back, I'm going to a show this weekend and I am showing Rosebud, so hopefully it won't reappear. I asked someone on allexperts (they have given me some really good advice in the past) and they didn't really know either. Her guess was that her foreudder ligs. broke (for lack of a better word)or that she was edema and need some Vitamine D, but that she really didn't know either.

By the way, do you think its a bad idea to take them to the show, since the kids will only be a week old? It will only be for one day and I am planning on showing up early so I can get a corner stall at the end of the barn....but even still..I not sure if I should or not.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cute new kids!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute... congrats  

Taking them to the show...then will be quite young.... 
If it where me... I wouldn't... but I have seen some that have...
so.... it is up to you on what you want to do..... :hug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are both really pretty! Congrats!!


----------

